# Post... GO!



## cuelight (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi there! 
So after a long while of browsing and persuing this forum I figured I might as well join. I'm Tash (cuelight if you prefer), deputy stage manager in London. I've been in the industry for about 2 years (I know! Still a newbie, feel free to impart any knowledge on me). 

I'm sure I'll see you around.


----------



## Van (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome aboard ! Have Fun.


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome to Controlbooth.


----------



## LDtheLD (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome! When I first saw your post subject, I though it was some kind of game where we just randomly post the first thing that comes to mind or something.


----------



## CHScrew (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to CB Tash. That's not a very common name, but my cousin has the same one.


----------



## cuelight (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Hope you had a wonderful Christmas and New Years celebrations and all that.


----------



## avkid (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome to Controlbooth Tash! 
I am also on SMNetwork.org as avkid.


----------



## cuelight (Jan 4, 2007)

I've probably seen you around then. I thought the screenname looked familiar. I tend to be much more of a lurker than a poster.


----------



## PhantomD (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome cuelight - as above, you must have a knack for catchy topic titles!

Just like I have a knack for sending things off-topic around here...


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 28, 2007)

PhantomD said:


> Just like I have a knack for sending things off-topic around here...



Hey! I thought that was a knack reserved for Van and I...

(Note that I am taking this one off topic now... Sorry)


----------

